# how red are your cherry reds.



## louis_last (1 Feb 2009)

It seems there is a wide range of colour intensity for these from almost transparent to the 'sakura' variety available in the east. It also seems that the colour standard for them in America is generally better too. 
Just how red are your cherry red shrimp? does anybody have any of the really red ones?


----------



## JamesC (1 Feb 2009)

Range from a deep blood red all over to grey.

James


----------



## LondonDragon (1 Feb 2009)

Mine vary too, very dark red to lighy orangy colour, although they go much reder and darker when mature.
Check my journal for some photos.


----------



## mr. luke (2 Feb 2009)

on the left we have crystal red shrimps, and the ones lacking in white markings are cherry shrimps.




cherry shrimp and caridina cf. babaulti (brown one, similar to cherry shrimp in markings)







it varies a lot as you can see, but im currently isolating my reddest 3 females and reddest 2 males for a little project  8)


----------



## LondonDragon (2 Feb 2009)

mr. luke said:
			
		

> it varies a lot as you can see, but im currently isolating my reddest 3 females and reddest 2 males for a little project  8)


When I setup the new shrimp tank I am planning on doing the same thing


----------



## Garuf (2 Feb 2009)

You do know that only females take on the super blood red colouration? It's very rare for males to be so very red unless they're forcibly bred that way.


----------



## mr. luke (3 Feb 2009)

i have 2 stunning red males, hence my 2-3 ratio in my potential line breeder. but i agree, these 2 are the only blood red males ive noticed out of my hundreds+ of cherry shrimp


----------



## vauxhallmark (3 Feb 2009)

Lovely pictures Mr Luke!

As you didn't put any description by them, is it worth pointing out (for when newcomers to shrimp look at this forum) that the shrimps with little white stripes, and four white dots on the tails in your pictures _aren't _cherry shrimps, but crystal red shrimp (a different species)?

I just think the pics could be confusing, as the title of the thread refers to cherry red shrimps.

Both your cherries and your CRS look great, thanks for the pics.

Mark


----------



## mr. luke (3 Feb 2009)

Done 
and you can also see one of my 'sakura cherry shrimps' on the far left of the last photo  8) 
notice the extra wide line and higher density of red speckling


----------



## andyh (3 Feb 2009)

here are some of my cherry reds as you can see the females are v red!


----------



## Thomas McMillan (3 Feb 2009)

wow, those are the reddest cherry reds i've ever seen!


----------



## Simon D (4 Feb 2009)

Nice pictures, very red shrimp. I've got to get some. where did you get yours?


----------



## mr. luke (4 Feb 2009)

Wow


----------



## LondonDragon (4 Feb 2009)

Those are really amazing cherries Andy  when can I have some???


----------



## louis_last (4 Feb 2009)

WHERE did you get those sakuras?


----------



## andyh (5 Feb 2009)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Those are really amazing cherries Andy  when can I have some???



Hopefully soon! I have 5 that deep red colour(females) and 2 males.

I picked them up last yr at a maidenhead aquatics in Derby, they have not had any for a while.

They are the best i have come across and haven't found anymore of that standard! Although i will keep looking!

Andy


----------



## bogwood (5 Feb 2009)

Hi Andy.
Having seen your shrimps on a recent visit, and considering they are under normal  and not color enhancing 
lighting, i must agree they are amongst the best colors i have seen.
Certainly ideal ones to breed from, 

Cheers


----------



## LondonDragon (5 Feb 2009)

My reds varie a lot here an example of two females:


----------



## andyh (5 Feb 2009)

Another pic






Just to see if i can post a video, its worth the wait   





OK VIDEOS DONT WORK!   Was great shrimp Vid!


----------



## George Farmer (5 Feb 2009)

They vary considerably depending on size in my set up.  Starting off pretty translucent to a deep red the larger they are.

They're quite well hidden in my 370 litre amongst the dense planting but I managed to find a 'medium' size shrimp out and about...

edit - Thanks to LondonDragon for these little bezzlers!


----------

